
Light Phone II - spking
https://www.thelightphone.com/
======
mikece
$350 for what is essentially a feature phone seems too steep when it's still
possible to get actual feature phones for far less.

~~~
WhiteOwlLion
att even has a $25/mo online plan with unlimited talk, text, and 8GB data.

or get an android tracfone under $50 and pay a monthly prepaid. or get a free
flip phone.

the ui for the light phone is simpler, but even my mom figured out android.

